# How to install StuffIt on OS 9.0



## KekoKun (Mar 13, 2006)

Ok, this is killing me, i need to install this damn app, i downloaded already, the file has an .sit extension, and there is also an .hqx one, how do i execute this things!?


----------



## macosxuser (Mar 14, 2006)

If you double click on the hqx file the stuffit installer should appear and then you can install stuffit expander.

The .sit files are the mac equivalents of zip or rar files on the PC.

You need stuffit expander to decompress .sit files.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 14, 2006)

If we are talking about Mac OS 9.0.x, StuffIt Expander 5.5 was included with the rest of the system. As I recall, you'll find it in _Applications (Mac OS 9)/Internet/Internet Utilities/Aladdin Folder_ along with DropStuff 5.5.

The first time Apple stopped including StuffIt Expander was with Mac OS X v10.4.


----------

